# Applied for MZL Deer



## Nalgi (Apr 16, 2010)

but haven't seen my draw history change or credit card hit. Should I assume I didn't get drawn?


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

No. Last year my card didn't get charged for along time after most everyone else. But this year it got charged quick so you never know.


----------



## Latigo_allen (Apr 14, 2011)

They was pretty quick getting my monies this year too, last year it took awhile tho.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

I got my results via email over a week ago, and the credit card had been hit a few days before. I will be joining everyone on the Northern Muzzleloader hunt. Good luck Nalgi, hope you draw.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You need to check your spam folder for the email telling you that you were unsuccessful. That's my bet


----------

